# Being ignored online?



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

Does anyone else here get ignored online? I mean it's weird, but I can handle getting ignored in real life as I am pretty much an introvert and don't like large amounts of attention on myself.

However it bothers me when I'm ignored online. Online I can be myself more and post my thoughts and creations. I don't have FB anymore, but I do have blogs I use frequently. When I post artwork I have worked hard on or post about something else no one replies. I have followers/watchers yet no one talks to me. It makes me sad because... besides online where else do I have to be myself and vent?

I know it may seem to be selfish or begging for attention, but isn't that a part of human nature? Don't we all want to be noticed and have someone to talk to? So is/has anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I've noticed I tend to be more bothered by it on certain social sites. i.e. Twitter, and crap like that, so as a result I tend to withdraw more into my little shell, which makes the chances of my being heard even more unlikely. On here, I'm well aware that this forum operates on popularity. And who's more well known and active on here is more likely to get noticed. It doesn't really bother me when I get overlooked. It used to, but it doesn't anymore, thankfully.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

We're all just a drop in the ocean of humanity that's the Internet; it doesn't matter how tragic your life story is, how deep or unique we may think we are or how important we feel it is what we have to say there will always be millions in the same situation.

It's just one of the many tragedies of the human condition.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Not something I gripe about anymore, even if I'm aware that it's happening. Unless it's something urgent, it's just not something I'd fuss about. I don't want anyone to feel obligated to talk to me. Abrupt endings to conversations only gets to me when it's an oral conversation; even then, that's very eccentric and I can't see someone doing that unless they were too upset to continue a conversation with me. I don't piss people off like that. I'd stop the conversation myself well before I let someone get that upset with me or what I'm saying.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

It does bother me sometimes, but then I remember that I've "ignored" a lot of people for a number of reasons, none of which really had to do with them. Actually people on this website too that I haven't replied to yet that I keep meaning to... 


on the other hand some people you just straight up say **** you I don't care if you answer *****.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I hardly get any attention in real life, I got used to it. Plus I don't like a lot of attention towards me. Online, I hardly get noticed.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

all the time, good thing is idc now


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

yeah sometimes its hard being alone in real life and then feeling like you can't connect with people online either.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

It bothers me alot and makes me feel worse about myself


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

Can I ask you something? Do you wait for people to talk to you, or do you actually go out of your way to talk to people?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I'm kind of attention seeking online because I receive so little in person, and I find it really disheartening to feel ignored. I have to specify 'feel' there, because it's not that I'm really being ignored - most of the time. I mean, pretty much the whole point of being on a forum is trying to get people to read and respond to what you're saying, so for your posts to go unnoticed feels like such a failure. If I post in a thread and other people quote my post even just to argue with me, I feel like I'm "winning" the game. I just want to talk and have somebody, somewhere, actually talk back.


----------



## BananaJoe (Nov 1, 2011)

I still have facebook but i don't post anymore afraid that it may not get any likes or comments.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

It happens everywhere even here : <


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

you just need a half naked pic of yourself on your profile


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Sometimes it's better to NEVER get what you always wanted, than to always get what you NEVER wanted....


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I get ignored a lot so I try not to let it bother me. However, I will admit that it does irritate me sometimes. I hate when my own family does it to me. I sent my younger brother a message on Facebook over two weeks ago and he hasn't even bothered to reply. Good to know I'm so loved :sigh


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

achelle92 said:


> Does anyone else here get ignored online? I mean it's weird, but I can handle getting ignored in real life as I am pretty much an introvert and don't like large amounts of attention on myself.
> 
> However it bothers me when I'm ignored online. Online I can be myself more and post my thoughts and creations. I don't have FB anymore, but I do have blogs I use frequently. When I post artwork I have worked hard on or post about something else no one replies. I have followers/watchers yet no one talks to me. It makes me sad because... besides online where else do I have to be myself and vent?
> 
> I know it may seem to be selfish or begging for attention, but isn't that a part of human nature? Don't we all want to be noticed and have someone to talk to? So is/has anyone else feeling like this?


I feel exactly the same way. I have no one that acknowledges me for my art offline, and when I'm online, it's the same way. I quit doing art earlier this year because I found everything ultimately meaningless. Nobody cares. Instead, all I ever see are these cliques or circles of people that are friends and always talking to each other and checking each others' art whether it be in chat rooms or forums. It's always there. I can't even find a single person to talk about creative art with. I don't belong anywhere. The whole thing is seriously discouraging and disheartening. Now I don't even have the passion for it, so yeah, it is what it is.


----------



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thatguy55 said:


> Can I ask you something? Do you wait for people to talk to you, or do you actually go out of your way to talk to people?


Both, but I think I wait on people to talk to me more often. Whenever I try to initiate conversations it's pretty awkward lol.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

The only reason I post is for other people to reply. What else would it be? Nurturing an online personality? Expressing myself? Supporting other people?! Who do you think I am. It's a futile attempt to drain insecurities from the validation of people I'll never meet. It is a sprinkling of sand into a bottomless pit.

SUPER FUN THO



lisbeth said:


> I'm kind of attention seeking online because I receive so little in person, and I find it really disheartening to feel ignored. I have to specify 'feel' there, because it's not that I'm really being ignored - most of the time. I mean, pretty much the whole point of being on a forum is trying to get people to read and respond to what you're saying, so for your posts to go unnoticed feels like such a failure. If I post in a thread and other people quote my post even just to argue with me, I feel like I'm "winning" the game. I just want to talk and have somebody, somewhere, actually talk back.


YOUR POST IS STUPID AND SO IS YOUR FACE


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

kiirby said:


> your post is stupid and so is your face


 don't think you can get back into my good books that way when YOU HAVEN'T EVEN REPLIED TO MY PM YOU BIG JERK


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Man I hate that!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> don't think you can get back into my good books that way when YOU HAVEN'T EVEN REPLIED TO MY PM YOU BIG JERK


Sigh. You are so demanding.


----------



## oscine (Sep 22, 2013)

achelle92 said:


> Does anyone else here get ignored online? I mean it's weird, but I can handle getting ignored in real life as I am pretty much an introvert and don't like large amounts of attention on myself.
> 
> However it bothers me when I'm ignored online. Online I can be myself more and post my thoughts and creations. I don't have FB anymore, but I do have blogs I use frequently. When I post artwork I have worked hard on or post about something else no one replies. I have followers/watchers yet no one talks to me. It makes me sad because... besides online where else do I have to be myself and vent?
> 
> I know it may seem to be selfish or begging for attention, but isn't that a part of human nature? Don't we all want to be noticed and have someone to talk to? So is/has anyone else feeling like this?


With so many people on board, it is difficult to keep up with the posts. I wouldn't take it personally.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

I get ignored constantly and to be honest it really pisses me off... Like is this a forum. That's supposed to be on punkd or something. I come for help and to make a few friends and since I'm not 16 with 20 hours to waste on this forum a day I'm an automatic outcast.. Can you spell irony?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

ignore me.


----------



## oscine (Sep 22, 2013)

loophole said:


> I get ignored constantly and to be honest it really pisses me off... Like is this a forum. That's supposed to be on punkd or something. I come for help and to make a few friends and since I'm not 16 with 20 hours to waste on this forum a day I'm an automatic outcast.. Can you spell irony?


You have to realize there is a hell of a lot of people on this board. They simply may not be interested in certain subject matter. I'm new to this place and I feel overwhelmed by the number of people participating/viewing these boards.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

It does suck when you create something to share online and your work gets minimal reception. I don't know how Tumblr and blog sites work, but are you sure your post are getting a good amount of views? It's possible your work wasn't viewed often enough by the right people.


----------



## oscine (Sep 22, 2013)

The Coolest said:


> It does suck when you create something to share online and your work gets minimal reception. I don't know how Tumblr and blog sites work, but are you sure your post are getting a good amount of views? It's possible your work wasn't viewed often enough by the right people.


You have to be a real 'stand-out' today to get attention. Perhaps you may want to consider a smaller board with fewer people to get the attention you desire.


----------



## oscine (Sep 22, 2013)

Hope you are not offended by what I said, The Coolest, but with hundreds of topics on the go in these forums, it's difficult to invest much time in any one of them otherwise the rest will get buried with new threads.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Sigh. You are so demanding.














Vuldoc said:


> ignore me.


When you post that, I have to quote it and reply to you.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> When you post that, I have to quote it and reply to you.


exactly: reverse psychology.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

oscine said:


> Hope you are not offended by what I said, The Coolest, but with hundreds of topics on the go in these forums, it's difficult to invest much time in any one of them otherwise the rest will get buried with new threads.


You haven't, I don't have an issue with the amount of attention I receive here. I was just making conversation with the OP.

I appreciate the kindness. Yes, grabbing attention can be a tricky and unpredictable thing on a site like this. An attempt to lower expectations may be a worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

for me its only really a big problem and stresses me out when I make the effort to be friendly with someone and they constantly ignore me and yet they will be nice or polite and make the effort with other people, that sends a clear message out to me that i'm hated for whatever reason. I should add that these are people who have never spoken to me before and simply judged me without ever talking to me. I haven't had any arguments or altercations or disagreements with them at all. that annoys me, why chose to create an issue? they can just be polite. I wouldn't do that to someone unless they were a complete dick, and tbh I'm not so I don't feel I deserve that treatment.


----------



## oscine (Sep 22, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


> for me its only really a big problem and stresses me out when I make the effort to be friendly with someone and they constantly ignore me and yet they will be nice or polite and make the effort with other people, that sends a clear message out to me that i'm hated for whatever reason. I should add that these are people who have never spoken to me before and simply judged me without ever talking to me. I haven't had any arguments or altercations or disagreements with them at all. that annoys me, why chose to create an issue? they can just be polite. I wouldn't do that to someone unless they were a complete dick, and tbh I'm not so I don't feel I deserve that treatment.


renegade, you cannot expect people to respond to posts that may not be of interest to them just as _you_ do not reply to posts that are not of interest to you. Don't take it personally. No one knows you and no one is judging you. There's a ton of people in here. Before you can blink, a thread is buried under an avalanche of other threads. It would be a monumentally impossible task to read and respond to every thread in these forums.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

oscine said:


> renegade, you cannot expect people to respond to posts that may not be of interest to them just as _you_ do not reply to posts that are not of interest to you. Don't take it personally. No one knows you and no one is judging you. There's a ton of people in here. Before you can blink, a thread is buried under an avalanche of other threads. It would be a monumentally impossible task to read and respond to every thread in these forums.


thanks, I just get really paranoid about these things. I naturally seem to worry about it. I can't ever seem to shake the feeling of being unfairly judged and hated.


----------



## oscine (Sep 22, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


> thanks, I just get really paranoid about these things. I naturally seem to worry about it. I can't ever seem to shake the feeling of being unfairly judged and hated.


Don't get paranoid. You're not being judged. This place is impossible. I think you may seriously want to consider a more manageable message board. There is way too many people here to get the attention you desire.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Of course. I get ignored a'lot. I think its due to my bizarre/confrontational posts though. : P


----------



## oscine (Sep 22, 2013)

HappyFriday said:


> Of course. I get ignored a'lot. I think its due to my bizarre/confrontational posts though. : P


I seriously don't think anyone will fault you for that. This place is like grand central station. They don't have time to dilly dally. hahah


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

When I post something online, I just don't expect replies. Although I know people view something, they don't always reply. I do the same thing. I browse through so many threads, but don't always reply. Doesn't mean they haven't had any impact on my life.


----------



## Hanalila (Jun 30, 2012)

I've started to be (or to _feel_) ignored on FB lately, so I'm now on a FB fast. It's actually quite hard...but good for me to get away from all that for awhile. I need to detach a bit, and re-centre. I'm finding this very healthy! The longer I stay away from FB (and it's only been a few days - feels like years) the more I start to see things clearly and learn to focus my attention on the here and now. So I think it's a good thing. Because yeah, was totally feeling ignored.... *grumble grumble*

Atleast on this site, if I feel ignored, I chalk it up to people being too anxious to respond. Haha, even if that's not why, I still tell myself that. It makes me feel better. XD


----------



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

HappyFriday said:


> Of course. I get ignored a'lot. I think its due to my bizarre/confrontational posts though. : P


That's strange because it seems like people love things/topics that are bizarre/ confrontational lol.



renegade disaster said:


> thanks, I just get really paranoid about these things. I naturally seem to worry about it. I can't ever seem to shake the feeling of being unfairly judged and hated.


Me neither and I'm really trying to get over it...


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

No need to feel offended if you don't get any replies for your posts. After all, some people are shy & some may not know what to write for the replies. Some may not find the topic interesting for discussion & it's impossible to view all the threads. For me, I usually reply only to the posts I'm interested in, or those that I think my advice / inspirations may help other people.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I am a ghost, destined to drift through life attracting as little attention as possible. Sometimes it's ok - I'd rather avoid than be forced to interact with people, but I know how a drifter feels.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Seem to be but hope every one else is right things move to fast or maybe I'm not messaging correctly cause I don't really know how to use this and feel like I've been blocked out 
I do read a lot of stuff but don't reply to a lot of it because what I've got to say is no help or someone else has already said it and my opinion never matters any way so I type replies only to delete them


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

loophole said:


> I get ignored constantly and to be honest it really pisses me off... Like is this a forum. That's supposed to be on punkd or something. I come for help and to make a few friends and since I'm not 16 with 20 hours to waste on this forum a day I'm an automatic outcast.. Can you spell irony?


You mean here?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

(I took the original post as referring to the Internet in general, not just SAS. So that's how I'll reply.)

Do I get ignored online? Let's just put it like this...

...I'm so used to being ignored online that it shocks me when I'm actually NOT ignored. :shock

And that's a big part of the reason that I post here so much. Nobody on any other site notices I exist. I know. I've been trying (and failing) to get attention online for the past 13 years.

I lost one of the closest online friends I had some years ago when he just started ignoring me out of the blue, never gave an explanation why. So now I know that even somebody you know and are good friends with for years, and haven't had any bad interactions with, can simply decide you no longer matter.



lisbeth said:


> I'm kind of attention seeking online because I receive so little in person...


I used to be the same. Until it either always failed to work or else backfired on me horribly, time after time. Now I still crave attention but am so scared of asking for it that I can barely even respond to people when they *do* show me attention. People here ask me for my writing links all the time and I feel too stupid/ashamed to share them. 

Disclaimer, I'm often accused of "ignoring" others, and I admit I frequently don't respond, but in my case it's just my anxiety...I actually have some really nice/thoughtful messages from here and other sites that I'd love to reply to but I put it off for so long those people can't want to hear from me anymore. Would somebody _really_ want to hear back from me after three years? Especially if I would probably make them wait another three years for a second response?

Being socially anxious makes me look like a jerk. 

Most of the people who've ignored me had no issues with social anxiety, as far as I'm aware. One person from another site who claimed to be painfully anxious didn't seem to have any trouble keeping in touch with her newer, better friends. :roll But if somebody doesn't reply to me here on SAS at least I can usually assume, "Well, maybe they're just too anxious" and try not to take it personally. :stu


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I think i seek attention as well, i always feel like i' am ignored on SAS and people don't really like me. So it bothers me a lot and i wish i could get over it and not care but i can't, and probably won't ever until i get what i want.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> I'm kind of attention seeking online because I receive so little in person, and I find it really disheartening to feel ignored. I have to specify 'feel' there, because it's not that I'm really being ignored - most of the time. I mean, pretty much the whole point of being on a forum is trying to get people to read and respond to what you're saying, so for your posts to go unnoticed feels like such a failure. If I post in a thread and other people quote my post even just to argue with me, I feel like I'm "winning" the game. I just want to talk and have somebody, somewhere, actually talk back.


I feel your pain! HUG?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

WhYYYYY WASN'T my POST in that OTHER THREAD responded to ?!?!?!?!?? ]

Feeelinnggg crazzyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Don't mind if I do that!!!!!!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------

